# Cal-Mag and Molasses



## Pennerj59 (Apr 2, 2019)

I've always used cal mag and molasses during flower. Should I back off on the cal mag and just use molasses w my other organic nutes?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2019)

How is it working for you? Those are good amendments.  What kind of soil are you in?


----------



## Pennerj59 (Apr 2, 2019)

I use Coast of Maine organic soil and compost. Plus castings, perlite. Earth juice for nutes. My concern was too much calcium w the molasses and cal-mag combined.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2019)

While molasses has some calcium in it, I don't believe that it is enough to even be considered an amendment.  Most people use molasses as a food source for the microbes, not a source of calcium.  Unless the plants are showing calcium toxicity, I would continue like you are.


----------



## Pennerj59 (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you, Goddess. I’ll keep on  truckin’ w what I’m doing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2019)

As you are doing the organic thing (Yah for you!) you should think about brewing up some teas for nutrients.  It is so much better for your plants than things like Earth Juice, which are usually heavily chelated.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 4, 2019)

Molasses as a food source...  To me... best on pancakes!


----------

